
Why we’re all better off without a Verizon iPhone - mjfern
http://www.appolicious.com/finance/articles/3270-why-were-all-better-off-without-a-verizon-iphone
======
jcroberts
This is rather sad. Kevin Maney is flapping his mouth without doing the least
bit of research. Though at the moment it takes some serious connections to get
your paws on one, the Verizon model of the Apple iPhone exists and is slated
for release in about six months (March 2011).

[http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2548&c=verizon...](http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2548&c=verizon_iphone_4_apple_iphone_3,2)

Verizon knows it stands to not only retain existing customers, but also
attract new customers by having an iPhone in their lineup.

Apple knows competition between carriers (i.e. choice) is good for the iPhone
platform.

Is this bad for Google/Android? --Yes, but that is exactly WHY it is being
done ever so quietly.

Any nay-saying by either Apple or Verizon CEO is just to maintain secrecy
while production is ramped up for announcement and release. The official
"announcement" will most likely happen in January at the big annual Apple-con
in SF (mac world).

